# looking for ------- plants.



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'm looking for these plants.. what ever you would can spare or trade.

I'm looking for narrow and normal java fern, anubias bar. nana, dwarf sagittaria subulata, and
Wisteria (are we aloud to have this plant since it's a hygrophilia?) 

thanks... opcorn:


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

robert has the dwarf sag, and jason has some anubias. forgot i had som fern from mike, just need the wisteria.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Joey, I got your back with Wisteria with one exception, give me the proper scientific name of Wisteria first. You've been on here long enough to know it like the back of your hand. You can use Plant Finder to find your answer.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Hygrophila difformis are you going to the tca auction, i can pick up the plants from you there. since that would be easy then from come home to irving, then back home. then back to irving monday, then back home.


----------



## dafishguy (Sep 11, 2011)

I have TONS of Java fern that is quiet large I also have some "baby Anubis " r that I could find to give or trade.

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

dafishguy said:


> I have TONS of Java fern that is quiet large I also have some "baby Anubis " r that I could find to give or trade.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


cool, what city are you in? and what plants are you looking for?


----------



## dafishguy (Sep 11, 2011)

I live in south Arlington over close to true percula if you know where that is I believe its a little bit of a drive to get to me but free plants are worth a couple dollars in gas. As far as trades ill take any lower to medium light plant pretty much anything you have extra will work. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

dafishguy said:


> I live in south Arlington over close to true percula if you know where that is I believe its a little bit of a drive to get to me but free plants are worth a couple dollars in gas. As far as trades ill take any lower to medium light plant pretty much anything you have extra will work.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


I got some vals, and some rotella i can trade. 
i'm in plano so it would be around 50-70 miles.. but i have 1.4 L 4cyl so it won't be to bad on gas. 
I'll pm you my number, so we can set up a day to meet, and trade plants.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

@Dafishguy: I work by DFW Airport. Joey is coming down hopefully tomorrow to get plants from me. I could pickup from you this evening so Joey just has to come to Irving. This is just an idea.


----------



## dafishguy (Sep 11, 2011)

That may be a good idea 

I am available between 4:30 and 6 today if you can get in that timeframe and I can give u a few plants 2 

@ either of you
I will throw in some hornwort too


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

did he pick up the plants? or if you will be avable today, i could go to roberts work, then swing down 360 and pickup the plants, and come back home...


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm sorry but I couldn't make it yesterday. I worked late. Joey is coming to my work place today. It really wouldn't but much further for him to drive to south Arlington. I'll pm you his phone #.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

the dude text me, but i was already home and busy when he texted. it won't be to bad of a drive I have a 4cyl.. also the plants you tirmed for muzzy, it sounds like he could use are clubs help big time, he wasn't sure what size bulbs he had or wattage said thy where old and used we he got the aquarium, and leaves the light on all day long.


----------

